# How many traps do I need for my loft?



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

I am trying to figure out how many traps I need in my new loft. The loft I am building has 3 sections. A young bird section, 2 old bird sections one for cocks and one for hens. I am thinking I need 3 traps on for each section. 

Am I thinking along the right line any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Depends on the type of trap you want.. But 1 trap in each section that you are going to let out is enough .
Maybe I don't understand what you are asking?


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

Well I am going to start racing next year when I have some young birds. So right away I will only need one trap for that section then down the road I am going to need it for the 2 old bird sections. I will probably frame the old bird sections for the traps and then put them in when it is needed.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

so you only need 1 trap for each section and not 3 traps for each sections as you said


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I think you should have a trap for each section you are flying out of


----------



## newtobirds (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't mean to highjack your thread, but....
Will the birds know which trap to go into if you fly them together? I hope this is not a stupid question.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Not stupid your probably right and also you would have to have a clocking system in each one or move it around I guess.


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

Wow I guess I did not make sense in my original post. Yes I did mean one fore each section totaling 3 traps in all.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

You can have one trap and a "tunnel" that runs across the entire length of the loft. In the tunnel you'll have a sliding door that you can open and close for each section in your loft. I hope this makes sense. I plan on doing this with my loft in the near future. Sorry i don't have any sample pictures to share.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

if you have a hallway that runs the length of your loft you can use 1 trap but if not then you will need one for each section in your loft


----------

